# Horse topic ideas for research paper



## TessaBabe3556 (Feb 17, 2016)

Holistic veterinarians are starting to become more popular in my area. Maybe you could evaluate the pros and cons? Also, horse chiropractic work could be interesting? Good luck with your paper


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

You could write about the history of Dressage, starting with Xenophon. Or more specifically, you could write about how Dressage was originally used in training horses for warfare. I'm a HUGE history nerd so that's the kind of essay stuff I usually go for. Maybe you could write about the history and development of the Thoroughbred breed. 

Just make sure you REALLY REALLY want to write about it. Eight pages fly by when you write about something you're passionate in.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Does it have to be based on literature? You could discuss the evolution of children's horse books over the past 100 or so years?


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank ya'll!
And no, it doesn't have to be about literature. It can be about anything.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

The most liberating thing I ever learned about research papers, and writing papers in general was: 

-You do not have to believe what you are writing. 

-You do not have to care about the subject. 

-You simply have to gather information and slap it down onto a page.

It is good training for when you are working and get assigned to some project whose topic you find ridiculous, but still must be done.

In school, it really doesn't matter. You are not writing the final thesis on any subject. You are merely practicing putting ideas into a readable format.

Good luck.


----------



## GJ101 (Feb 14, 2016)

It would be interestinng to see research on the differences in horsekeeping in different areas of the country, or of the world.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Researching the history of your favorite breed would be fun too. Some of them have cool stories. Then, you could go into how that breed is used today.


----------



## SamanthaB (Jul 22, 2014)

You could write a paper on how training an ex race horse under dressage principals benefits them. 
Just look at the training scale and the movements required for each level and see how those would benefit a horse taken off the tracks.


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

boots said:


> -You simply have to gather information and slap it down onto a page.


Ah, the old spray and pray method... Saved me a many a paper.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

OTTBs. Fantastic horses, versatile and often cheap.

You could write about the potential dangers of putting learner riders on tb's, and how ultimately that is what might bring down a whole industry.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> OTTBs. Fantastic horses, versatile and often cheap.
> 
> You could write about the potential dangers of putting learner riders on tb's, and how ultimately that is what might bring down a whole industry.


LOL, might need to reword that slightly.....the other side of that I learned to ride on TB's in riding schools, they are great...it's all in the training, and the teaching I guess.

History of a breed would be good, as is the dressage pyramid. 

So many topics out there, I personally would go with misconceptions about the TB...You know, they are all skinny, crazy, have bad feet, not for novice riders, can't be trusted in groups.....


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

There is an entire research paper over on the "inverted" thread!! Cut and paste....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OP, check out this thread, it is a good area to research maybe

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/your-thoughts-ottb-article-678410/

How many horses come of the track yearly, is it reasonable that they all find homes..etc etc


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone, you all had wonderful ideas!! I decided to write about the history of dressage. 
Wish me luck lol!


----------

